# NOV - Novatti Group



## System (11 January 2016)

Novatti Group Limited is a provider of technology solutions in mobile phone pre-paid billings, point of sale based recharge (prepaid top-up) and voucher distribution systems. 

The Novatti Platform is a high capacity transaction processing, switching, and stored value account management system that can be integrated with a broad range of external systems including banks, ATMs, point of sale terminals, mobile phones, web portals, point of sale systems, prepaid and post-paid billing systems, and telecommunications infrastructure.

It is anticipated that NOV will list on the ASX during January 2016.

http://www.novatti.com


----------



## mazewolf (31 December 2018)




----------



## mazewolf (31 December 2018)




----------



## Country Lad (7 June 2020)

This was issued over a month ago:

_Novatti Group Limited (ASX:NOV) (Novatti or Company), a leading digital banking services and payments company, is pleased to provide an update for the March 2020 quarter:_
*Highlights *
_▪ Record total revenue of $3m achieved in March quarter 
▪ Total revenue increased more than 21 per cent on December 2019 quarter 
▪ Results strongly supported by growth in core processing business, which grew 67 per cent year-onyear and more than 11 per cent on the previous quarter 
▪ Strong quarter of operational achievements, including more than 20 new merchant and partner agreements 
▪ Revenue growth and outlook remain positive despite challenges of COVID-19_

Interesting that there was an announcement regarding the integration of Emersion on 3 June but the market didn't react till 2 days later when it rose 25%.

Must look at it a bit more closely to decide whether is another payment system company with some growth opportunities.


----------



## oilleak (8 December 2020)

Putting the contracts together lately with more to come in 21 and a bank license on the way ......


----------



## oilleak (2 January 2021)

NOV lagging a little lately which I put down to negative Ripple news....

I'm hoping they crack the US with  'Emersion ' early this  year ....Should put a positive spin on things, especially if the AUD comes down a little.....

Don't know if other Crypto deals are on the drawing board , but you'd think they'd be looking up those alleys , regardless of how XRP fairs....

From announcement 18/12/20.....

2020 highlights

_Despite the challenges of COVID-19, 2020 has also seen Novatti record many notable achievements,
including:

 Increasing annualised gross transaction value to more than $2.3 billion1
 Launching new businesses, such as the Visa prepaid card issuing platform and Digital Payments
Accelerator, to help capture the rapidly increasing demand for cashless payments2
 Successfully acquiring and integrating subscriber billing and payments platform, Emersion, to capture the
growth in automation and cloud hosting of billing and payment services, particularly following COVID193
 Securing new partnerships with Ripple, Union Pay, Google Pay, Samsung Pay, Marqeta, Alipay, and Decta,
in addition to Novatti’s existing partnerships with global majors such as Visa and WeChat Pay4
 Achieving average annual revenue growth of approximately 50% for each of the past three years5
 Delivering the 6th consecutive quarter of record revenue for its payment processing business
Recruiting industry leaders to join the Novatti team, with a strong focus on business development and
customer management
 Continuing its international expansion with regulatory approval for issuing and managing means of
payment obtained in New Zealand 

Current quarter update

In addition to the highlights across 2020, Novatti has continued its strong performance during the current
quarter. Here, Novatti is pleased to report on recent highlights, including:

 Growth in Novatti’s Card Issuing business, securing three new white-label programs, including one client
ordering 50,000 Visa cards
 Subscriber billing and payment platform, Emersion, securing an average of five new customers per month,
up from an average of less than two prior to Novatti’s acquisition in April this year. Emersion also remains
on track to launch in the US in Q3 this financial year, with a focus on securing sales through its Salesforce,
Oracle, and ConnectWise partnerships. Emersion’s recurring revenue run rate is approximately 30% higher
than at April 2020
 Ongoing growth in other Novatti business lines including ChinaPayments, Subscriber Billing, and
Technology Services
 Continued progress in new business development, new partnerships and payment network integrations
A full report on this quarter’s activities will be provided as part of Novatti’s regular quarterly update, expected
to be released in late January 2021. 
_
I'm guessing we are in for another rough year  but electronic payments/online shopping  seems to have kicked thanks to covid and should maintain momentum.....imo

NOV should start to show profits going by the above....

Neobank license a real possibility ...NOV should be able to value add to existing clients...and also have learned from Xinja's demise... the Xinja debacle may make licenses a little harder to obtain ? 

Lots to like, they are dealing with some large global players....they just need to start showing the $$$$$$$


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 February 2021)

1. No
2. Not Applicable
3. Novatti notes that the Payments and Fintech sectors globally have seen significant growth and re-rating by markets, in particular as a result of COVID-19 and the rapid digital transformation of payments and financial services.  *Novatti’s business has continued to grow strongly,* as announced in the recent Quarterly Update which highlighted major business and financial progress, including: 
• _New record quarterly sales revenue of $3.79m, up 52% year-on-year, highlighting consistent, long term growth _
_• New record half yearly sales revenue of $7.35m, 49% higher year-on-year, as first half total revenue hits $8.2m  
• Core payment processing business achieving seventh consecutive quarter of record revenue  
• Past investment in platforms delivering strong and consistent growth as new partnerships, including UnionPay, Google Pay, Samsung Pay, providing leverage for the business to scale  
• Capital applied to accelerate growth as current strategy remains fully-funded with $9m in cash as at 31 December 2020. _
 4. In Compliance






(S,DNH)


----------



## oilleak (21 February 2021)

Big future ahead with this one me thinks....

Scraping bits and pieces from a number of existing enterprises with expansion into USA and hopefully the start of a Neobank on the way soon ....

Nice rise last week .... I suspect in expectations of success in USA near term .....

Many tentacles on the octopus ....

Likey likey Long term.


----------



## oilleak (26 March 2021)

Ducks appear to be line up for NOV..... lots of news due ...

New highs and looking goodly to keep running imo....


----------



## oilleak (2 April 2021)

Well Emersion into the USA seems to have already been factored in to the NOV shareprice........Maybe a Deposit taking license will help shoot her to the next level.......

Maybe Emersion sales will do the trick.......

Lots of avenues for growth and close to turning a profit........once she turns the corner there'll be no looking back imo......


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2021)

_*Novatti has been selected by Afterpay for the delivery of its payment card program in New Zealand. *_

Afterpay is an Australian fintech company listed in the S&P/ASX 20 that has revolutionised the way that consumers pay for goods and services. It has grown into a leading international player in the Buy Now Pay Later (BNPL) sector, with over 14 million active customers globally. 
As part of this new partnership, Novatti will leverage its licence with Visa to enable Afterpay to issue Visa card solutions. This includes enabling Afterpay’s users to access Afterpay-branded payment cards in their digital wallet for use at participating merchants across New Zealand. 
The initial agreement is for three years.  Novatti will receive project setup, monthly recurring and, dependant on the take up of the service, transaction-based fees.  

a _bit of enthusiasm. Probably based on the wishful thought that it may be the start of a beautiful relationship



_


----------



## oilleak (29 April 2021)

They just keep on performing....

Large companies using Novatti .... tightly held ....

The deposit taking license next week or two would set her off nicely ..

More news due and who knows what will come outta the blue .....

All positive .


----------



## oilleak (3 May 2021)

Todays announcement points towards confidence in obtaining the deposit taking lcense and not a bad partner to have to get you off to a flying start once said license is obtained.......

Keep on kicking goals this mob.


----------



## oilleak (11 June 2021)

Great week for NOVATTI share price wise . 

Climbing about 5 % on approx 2million shares . Shares seem to be in strong hands . Going to be interesting when (if) the deposit taking license materialises......I'm thinking volume of 5million shares could jump us ....quite a bit .....

Don't think it will be a case of 'Sell the news with this one ......going too well.....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 June 2021)

Reckon (RKN) ... notes the release this morning of the announcement of Novatti Group Limited  declaring its intention - *subject to a capital raising *- to acquire an equity interest in Reckon of at least 15% of the Reckon shares on issue, at a price of $1.00 per share. 

Reckon Limited had no prior notice of this proposed acquisition until the release of the Novatti announcement.


----------



## oilleak (30 June 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> tice of this proposed acquisition until the release



Strange !


----------



## oilleak (29 December 2021)

Well....they got the staff waiting.....

They got the clients locked in with various acquisitions and partnerships......

They just need that elusive deposit taking license to kick her off......

Shouldn't be too far away ?


----------



## noirua (11 June 2022)

Novatti Group (ASX:NOV) Announces Stablecoin Deals with Stellar and Ripple – ShareCafe
					

Novatti Group Limited (ASX:NOV) CEO and Managing Director Peter Cook spoke with Finance News Network about his company's stablecoin deals with Ripple and Stellar.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 November 2022)

noirua said:


> Novatti Group (ASX:NOV) Announces Stablecoin Deals with Stellar and Ripple – ShareCafe
> 
> 
> Novatti Group Limited (ASX:NOV) CEO and Managing Director Peter Cook spoke with Finance News Network about his company's stablecoin deals with Ripple and Stellar.
> ...



I wonder how that's going? (_an exercise in diminishing returns_?)

In better news
• $12.8m special dividend received from Reckon Limited
• Total of $14.6m in dividends received since acquisition of strategic stake
• The 19.9% interest in Reckon Limited held by Novatti remains in place


----------

